# indoor guinea pig cage



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_do you think this cage is big enough for 2 gp's it says its 119.5cm long! thats big isnt it ?? _

Buy Indoor Rabbit Cage. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't know but I want some indoor guinea pigs I am sooooooooo jealous


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I personally think its too small.

I have mine in a Ferplast 140.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> I personally think its too small.
> 
> I have mine in a Ferplast 140.


_its better than some iv seen  and cheaper !! where did u get ur 140 from ? can i see it _


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> _its better than some iv seen  and cheaper !! where did u get ur 140 from ? can i see it _


I got mine from [email protected]

When i rescued them they were in a Ferplast 120, which again, is far too small. the two girls scrapped a lot in the small cage.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/41151-omg-its-huge.html


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_ah yea its awesome!! but bit pricey .... :blushing:_


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> _do you think this cage is big enough for 2 gp's it says its 119.5cm long! thats big isnt it ?? _
> 
> Buy Indoor Rabbit Cage. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


It's similar size to the Nero 4 which in my opinion would be okay for two piggies. Mine have big hutches but they are always sat in the bedding part everytime I go in the shed and the indoor ones don't move that much either unless the fridge opens. :laugh: If you are planning on letting them have some exercise daily outside the cage then I would have thought that one would have been okay.

This is the Nero 4 that pets at home used to sell. I've got a single piggy in a Nero 3.

Savic


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I was (and still am) unemployed. I just saved, sold, and sacrificed.

I dont think people should scrimp on housing. But thats just my opinion.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I think you should get the biggest one you can afford... I wish I had got a hamster heaven first instead of my crappy small cage! I needed more space for toys, I don't know if guinea pigs really have toys though?


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

_i think the 120 is my limit price wise (planned on about £60-£70) and thats surley big enough if the gp's are used to living together, its no small than a hutch ...._


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Flissy said:


> I think you should get the biggest one you can afford... I wish I had got a hamster heaven first instead of my crappy small cage! I needed more space for toys, I don't know if guinea pigs really have toys though?


No they aren't very toy orientated. :laugh: They just like things to eat and things to hide under in my experience.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> No they aren't very toy orientated. :laugh: They just like things to eat and things to hide under in my experience.


Aww ok! I noticed someone on here had loads of hammocks in their cage which looked amazing


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Flissy said:


> Aww ok! I noticed someone on here had loads of hammocks in their cage which looked amazing


_oooo where ???_


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes, that cage is too small.

I made my own cage for my 3 GP's, it's over 6 feet long and 2 feet wide and cost me less than £30. You can make them any size.
I sit mine off the ground on a table I made, so I can store big boxes underneath, means it's easier for cleaning out too.

Have a look here: 
Guinea Pig Cages, Your Cavy At Home


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Aww ok! I noticed someone on here had loads of hammocks in their cage which looked amazing


Yes I got my two inside piggies a hammock each but this is what Nemo did with his...










He thought it was a great blanket.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

MissG said:


> Yes, that cage is too small.
> 
> I made my own cage for my 3 GP's, it's over 6 feet long and 2 feet wide and cost me less than £30. You can make them any size.
> I sit mine off the ground on a table I made, so I can store big boxes underneath, means it's easier for cleaning out too.
> ...


_iv seen those b4 but dont know where to get them from _


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> Yes I got my two inside piggies a hammock each but this is what Nemo did with his...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_haha bless him, love his piggy lips !!_


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

He's my oldest piggy, he will be six years old next month.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Jazzy said:


> He's my oldest piggy, he will be six years old next month.


_really !! he looks amazing  BJ is only 5mths _


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

lozza84 said:


> _iv seen those b4 but dont know where to get them from _


You make them yourself. You can buy the plastic correx/coroplast/corrugated plastic in sheets from local sign makers, check yell.com

The cubes for the sides can be bought from screwfix or ebay.
Here are some 4 CUBE MESH & GRID HOME/ OFFICE STORAGE/ DISPLAY SYSTEM on eBay (end time 21-Oct-09 13:10:08 BST)

Those will make you a 6x2 grid cage (each grid is 14") so you are talking a potential 7ft cage. This will probably be too big though if you haven't got the space - although if you have I would go for it - but a 4x2 grid id minimum for 2 GP's.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

lozza84 said:


> _oooo where ???_


this was the thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/60339-look-what-i-done.html


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

Flissy said:


> this was the thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/60339-look-what-i-done.html


_oh yeh i remember !! _


----------

